# Uga/unc



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb looks sharp, Lambert looks oblivious of the blitz.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert looks like he did last year.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

good throw to McKenzie.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Nauta in the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb seems to be running hard.....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb is beast.  The boogieman checks under his bed for Nick Chubb at night.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb got more yards on one carry than Leonard 4-not has got all day!!

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Touchdown Chubb!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm already five mixes in ( bourbon and water) ...I just hope I make it to half time. Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

he
 he hehe he he he ....


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm already five mixes in ( bourbon and water) ...I just hope I make it to half time. Go Dawgs!!!!



Must be cheap bourbon. Only water in your cup should be frozen. 


But Chubb's stiff arm to open the game was awesome. Textbook. 

Lastly, I am LOVING the fire from Kirby on the sidelines. Haven't seen that in 15+ years.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Tarheels throw the bomb early!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

And that's 3 plays already that Maurice Smith has made a huge impact already. Suck it Saban!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Touchdown Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

They might bring that back.


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

If your on gon ur not watchin the game


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Should be a fumble but who knows.......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 3, 2016)

that has to be a fumble


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> If your on gon ur not watchin the game




Sure I am......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Well...... there you have it......


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> If your on gon ur not watchin the game



So what are you doing then?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2016)

Incomplete pass? Was that behind the line of scrimmage? Isn't that intentional grounding


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 3, 2016)

What a load of garbage. That ball slipped out of his hand.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert still can't make quick decisions.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Tarheels about to score


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Bucknasty is lurking hoping to post something soon.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Touchdown NC.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

Radio reports of game by Chuck Dowdle mention Eason is getting warm & may run the next UGA offensive drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

UGA needs to answer with a long drive.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason has his helmet on......


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason in game


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Keep it simple for him!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb is a freak!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Son of a gun.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Douglas, the 'sure handed' back fumbles.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

NC is gonna connect on one of those deep balls before long.......


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 3, 2016)

Need a good drive here


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

BTW, Richt's Univ. of Miami Canes beating Florida A&M 14-0 in 1st Qtr.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Touchdown! !!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Now toy4x4 is lurking.......lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Herrien is looking like a find as a late signee.


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Radio reports of game by Chuck Dowdle mention Eason is getting warm & may run the next UGA offensive drive.



I can't believe he was right. I was listening. He is embarrassing.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

We need a D stand now!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

That didn't look good on the D


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

This one announcer can't get over Lambert getting pulled.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert back in??????


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert back in and a 3 and out.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

4.4 ypp with Lambert 
13.2 ypp with Eason

Says it all.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> This one announcer can't get over Lambert getting pulled.



Yeah it's funny.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Not paying attention penalty right there


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Why do we even have a qb. At least they thought eason could throw.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Come on D


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

Update, Richt's Univ. of Miami Canes beating Florida A&M 28-0 in 2nd Qtr.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

The D is starting to look lost.


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Carolina has more than one play.


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice D


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

LSwhoo just went down!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

The west...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> LSwhoo just went down!



#3 & #5 lose to underdogs so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb already has right at 120 yards.  I think he and the other backs really start to wear UNC down and open up the passing game in the 2nd half.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Chubb already has right at 120 yards.  I think he and the other backs really start to wear UNC down and open up the passing game in the 2nd half.



For Eason.... or Lambert? ?????


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> For Eason.... or Lambert? ?????



I hope Eason.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Chubb already has right at 120 yards.  I think he and the other backs really start to wear UNC down and open up the passing game in the 2nd half.



Chubb going to be wore out before he gets to the NFL. 20+ carries before the half. No wonder he broke against UT


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Nastybuck is back lurking again.......lol


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Chubb going to be wore out before he gets to the NFL. 20+ carries before the half. No wonder he broke against UT



Yeah. First back ever to have 20 carries in a half.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Having fun watching 2 suck teams duke it out


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Chubb going to be wore out before he gets to the NFL. 20+ carries before the half. No wonder he broke against UT



You waited all this time to come up with something cute and that's the best you can do, lame Vile fan.  Chubb usually only gets 20-25 carries. because he averages 7-8 ypc.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Having fun watching 2 suck teams duke it out



Yep so did I Thursday night.........


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Can UGA not get a kicker that can kick out of the endzone?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Of course 10nrc was ranked higher than UGA and played an unranked opponent. .......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wooo! Go Tar Heels


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Yep so did I Thursday night.........



Beat me to it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

What's up with the Ga kicker in the minion goggles


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Yep so did I Thursday night.........



Appy would tear Ga a new one


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Just like they did 10nrc. .......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy would tear Ga a new one



Get out of my thread you dern troll.  We were having a good clean thread until you came and started stirring up stuff.


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So what are you doing then?



I recorded it and was at the store buying beer don't mess with my phone while watchin uga


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

UGA better get it going or UNC is going to pull way.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

That catch should have been challenged. Same thing with us against Appy and TD got overturned


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

UGA is going to loose the game if they keep playing like this!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Great job Lambert, check down to the guy 5 yards behind the line to gain.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Good grief. .........


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Man IF Ga had a kicker they COULD have beat UNC


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Uga has no kicker they have poor discipline and are 1 dimensional gonna be a  long season and I done bought 3 uga Eason jerseys ugh


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking to me like the experience of UNC starting to take over this game.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 3, 2016)

Its gona be a long year for GA if they cant do any better than this with a number 22 team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Uga sucks something horrible. At least Mark richt won 10 games or more a year smh


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Tar Heels going to win this one!! Go Tar Heels!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

UNC looks fired up UGA looks like they are asleep.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga has no kicker they have poor discipline and are 1 dimensional gonna be a  long season and I done bought 3 uga Eason jerseys ugh



Not to mention UNC sucks.  They lost to SC and played no one else in that weak ACC Coastal  division


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Touchdown Tar Heels!!!


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Now UGA going with a freshman to try and save the game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kirby swapping qbs like it'll make the WRs get open lol


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol..... here come the trolls.......we haven't claimed to be back like some fans of other teams.......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Now UGA going with a freshman to try and save the game.



A Desperate Dawg. GL ain't doing nothing wrong.  Their WRs can't get no seperation. Poor Chaney looks like he needs 3 more cheeseburgers while he figures something out cause all he knows to do is throw bombs


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Where is all the people saying that UNC would not win at?  UNC all the way!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol.....if,you don't see the DAWGS problem, your blind


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Lol..... here come the trolls.......we haven't claimed to be back like some fans of other teams.......



Yall have never been there to be back.  

And for the record.  We've never claimed to be back.  We just think we take the east.  Y'all are weak,  UF has no qb, SC sucks more than yall.  Missouri fell apart. 

Heck yall are going to kill Chubb in this one


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

UNC cornbacks will keep making UGA WRs look like junk for the rest of the game.  Does UGA want Richt back now?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Who was it in another thread said UGA was the best team in the nation?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Where is all the people saying that UNC would not win at?  UNC all the way!!



Collaborating to get their stories straight. Scott g is in the closet weeping in a cold sweat.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thought Kirby would have tuition d playing like Bama?

Pimpin ain't ez without Saban roster


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Where is all the people saying that UNC would not win at?  UNC all the way!!



Where did you come from and where did you hear that? Check this guy out ehhrbody..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall have never been there to be back.
> 
> And for the record.  We've never claimed to be back.  We just think we take the east.  Y'all are weak,  UF has no qb, SC sucks more than yall.  Missouri fell apart.
> 
> Heck yall are going to kill Chubb in this one



What ever little man..... what ever


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason back in the game ......will be be the savior ????


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, I can't believe a handoff didn't work.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow...but I think I'll keep my powder dry until after our game Monday night!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Who was it in another thread said UGA was the best team in the nation?



If I had a drink in my mouth,  I would have spit it out just now


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm a UGA fan and hope they win, but it's clear that UNC is the better team tonite.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Amazing how all the troll are here now but were surprisingly absent when UGA was leading.  Watch them disappear into the woodwork if the Dawgs come back.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Collaborating to get their stories straight. Scott g is in the closet weeping in a cold sweat.



You're clearly still hungover.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Where did you come from and where did you hear that? Check this guy out ehhrbody..



I been here for a while listen to you make fun of other teams that UGA cannot beat on their best day!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

That was an easy interference call.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Amazing how all the troll are here now but were surprisingly absent when UGA was leading.  Watch them disappear into the woodwork if the Dawgs come back.




Same way they were Thursday night. ......


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 3, 2016)

UGA will not be leading again tonite, hate to say.


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

They only down by 10! A lot of footbal left


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow...the refs are trying their best to give UGA a chance to score!


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

Y'all leave hope In a Washington state liberal let our 2 Georgia born boys play I've met both Ramsey lives next door


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Amazing how all the troll are here now but were surprisingly absent when UGA was leading.  Watch them disappear into the woodwork if the Dawgs come back.



I was here when yall was leading at the half


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Wow...the refs are trying their best to give UGA a chance to score!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason needs to work on his footwork some, he's bailing out on almost every throw.  He's got the arm strength to get it on target, but he needs some work still.

Also, UNC SHOULD have been the higher ranked team coming into this game.  Anybody who didn't realize that wasn't being honest with themselves.  Remember 20+ idiots who made these rankings voted for MSU to be in the top 25


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

Ramsey's dad is in the navy let Camden boy play lambert the Jesup boy can play to


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Same way they were Thursday night. ......



I was too busy biting my nails, chugging beer to be able to come on here at that time


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

For the record the only reason UGA is this far down the field isnt because of Eason it was 2 pass interference calls on an idiot defense player  from UNC


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

True fans don't trash talk til game is over


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Td!!!!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

great run, that's gonna be a TD


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

That was a touchdown ref is an idiot


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

That will pull them within 3.  UGA kept UNC's defense on the field for a long time there and their defense off the field.  Now UGA needs a 3 and out on D.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> For the record the only reason UGA is this far down the field isnt because of Eason it was 2 pass interference calls on an idiot defense player  from UNC



Yep.  Might have changed the momentum there


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Good grief put Ramsey on the bench the rest of the game.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice job McKenzie! C'mon Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Please leave Lambert on the bench. He never would have thrown those balls that got called for penalties. He's scared to make a mistake.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Uh oh we scored no stopping Eason now nc boys!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2016)

At least they figured out we have more than one player on offense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

We need a 3 and out


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah buddy, 5 yards then half the distance for the maniac fedora.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

It's official now smart paid these refs off! Even if y'all "win" y'all really didn't "win"


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

UNC coach should be fired


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

A screen from the endzone, not even Andy Reid would do that...CensoredCensoredCensored.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Safety!!!!!  Trollspray deployed.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

That safety is on the coach---totally.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

That was a stupid call on UNC Coach.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol look at the faces of the tarheel fans. Hahahahaha


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow.......


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> True fans don't trash talk til game is over



So wait til something me is down to kick them? Man, you're more savage than Slayer.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Man Dawgs getting lucky now


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason actually looks like a quarterback


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's official now smart paid these refs off! Even if y'all "win" y'all really didn't "win"



And there it is. Even if they win they lose.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

Screen pass in your own end zone?  I don't get it, but we'll take it.  Thanks UNC.


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

They better leave Eason in if UGA wants to win.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man Dawgs getting lucky now



A vol fan wants to come on here and talk about luck after that debacle at home against App St.  That's rich.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> And there it is. Even if they win they lose.



Yep can't deny without the bogus penalties y'all wouldn't have scored.


----------



## bsanders (Sep 3, 2016)

no doubt lbz….


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep can't deny without the bogus penalties y'all wouldn't have scored.



That guy was all over the wide receiver.  No question.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

not sure why you call the toss play there for chubb instead of the dive.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep can't deny without the bogus penalties y'all wouldn't have scored.



Which one was bogus?

The one where the CB ran over the receiver without bothering to even look for the ball, or the one where his arm was slung over the WR's shoulder while he was trying to jump?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep can't deny without the bogus penalties y'all wouldn't have scored.



Bogus


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> That guy was all over the wide receiver.  No question.



To be fair the first pass int was a good call second wasn't. Then the ineligible receiver one was bogus.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Bogus



You won't see it obviously since your a fan but smart gives the game ball to refs.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You won't see it obviously since your a fan but smart gives the game ball to refs.



And you won't see it because youRE a hater, but Heyseed already explained it for you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

But here's an honest post. And I'm no fan of uga but it's refreshing to see a diff attitude from the head man on the sidelines. The cool cat richt was too much.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> To be fair the first pass int was a good call second wasn't. Then the ineligible receiver one was bogus.



Don't listen to Brock Huard.  Both calls were correct on pass interference.  The 2nd one, the Db grabbed the WR's shoulder while the ball was in the air.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> To be fair the first pass int was a good call second wasn't. Then the ineligible receiver one was bogus.



So a defensive back can hang all over the receiver and have his arm around his neck so he can't look back? When did that start being allowed?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> So a defensive back can hang all over the receiver and have his arm around his neck so he can't look back? When did that start being allowed?



Don't inject logic into this.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey look Kirby smart acts like he actually wants to win the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Man there is just no quit in Chubb


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

What touch by Eason!!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

stood in and set his feet for that throw to McKenzie, good ball by Eason


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Throw the bomb when it's time!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

I want to see Eason run the ball


----------



## swamp (Sep 3, 2016)

That dang Eason is pretty good!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I want to see Eason run the ball



Don't ask for it all in his first game......lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I want to see Eason run the ball



They are giving him the middle of the field.  When we least expect it he will.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

The o-line is not looking good.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Till that.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Great run!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Wasn't pretty but it went through! !


----------



## weagle (Sep 3, 2016)

Best running back in the country and you have a true freshman throw a corner route?


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

that dawg kicker just shanked it through the upright.  points are points though.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2016)

Good game so far. Ga has some young players. The future is bright


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Herrien is running hard.  Imagine when Holyfield and Michel get healthy.  By the third game Eason should have settled in at starter and the young WR's should be learning his tendencies.  If UGA can pull this out, then they could get really good by October.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Good game so far. Ga has some young players. The future is bright



Someone will claim you're making excuses with that kinda talk!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 3, 2016)

Crunch time. Gonna be a good finish.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Someone will claim you're making excuses with that kinda talk!



Like 5th year freshmen?????......lol


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Walker caaaaame in like a wreeeeecking baaaaall.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm just wondering who drank all f my Blue Moon and all of my bourbon.... )


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm well on my way


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

Amoo said:


> that dawg kicker just shanked it through the upright.  points are points though.



Yeah, I'm thinking he is gonna cost us a game or two this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Walker caaaaame in like a wreeeeecking baaaaall.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


>



Walker LEVELED 2 people and still made that tackle!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

His foot was on the line and he juggled it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

Update, Richt's Miami Canes winning over FL A&M 70-3 at end of 3rd Qtr (scoring 42 in the 3rd).


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> His foot was on the line and he juggled it.



That's what I saw. Seemed like the nose of the ball hit the ground too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow. Dawgs get this by luck


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

what the heck are they doing?  THey sending Lambert back out there, you can't be serious


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> That's what I saw. Seemed like the nose of the ball hit the ground too.



Yeahh buddy.  All UGA has to do is get 3-4 first downs and run the clock down.  They are putting Lambert in.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert. ........ what the heck


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert????? Give it to Chubb


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert? Really???


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambert is coming back in?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2016)

TD chubb


----------



## Amoo (Sep 3, 2016)

ballgame, good win dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb bows up and gets a TD!!


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

Good run for Mr. Chubb.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Well he gave it to Chubb


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

Well give it to Chubb... Everybody knew it


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

They need to be talking about Chubb for heisman instead of 4not


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb sure looks worn out huh Bucknasty?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

200+ yards. If that isn't come back story of the decade I don't know what is.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Amoo said:


> ballgame, good win dawgs



Oops


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs



Dumbest post of the thread winner right there.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

Nick Chubb just stepped on the faces of the trolls of the GON Sports forum with his hob-nailed cleats and broke their noses.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs



Which ref was that toting the rock to the house with all those sky blue jerseys chasing him?  Sure looked like a red #27 to me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb is on fire!

Let the Heisman talks begin.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs



4x4 already made this excuse. Come up with your own.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

UNC rolling.


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2016)

A loss to UNC would have been better than that win against app state.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

I like to see Kirby on fire on the sidelines. .... we have needed that


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 3, 2016)

That was a great run Chubb. I am glad I was wrong in my other posts. Go Dawgs! Pull out the win!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> UNC rolling.



Definitely not out of the woods.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Way to hold em D


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

#RefsCheatForUGA


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2016)

UNC was playing pretty good until all the trolls came along to start piling on UGA, so I'd like to thank them for jinxing the Tarheels.  You guys helped UGA win.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

#tnhasthesorebuttfromappst.


----------



## Horns (Sep 3, 2016)

Wassup yota, buck? How you like me now?


----------



## freedog74 (Sep 3, 2016)

I will be the first to say great game UGA.  You wanted it more than UNC.


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2016)

GoDawgs !!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason looked good.....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Dumbest post of the thread winner right there.



Come on man.  Every time NC had momentum they caled something.  Some calls were real,  others was crap. The catch out of bounds was a catch,  Chubb ed Stepped out and they gave him 6? Every momentum NC would get,  the refs would throw a flag. My wife even said they are for GA ain't they


----------



## Horns (Sep 3, 2016)

We need to open our kicking competition tomorrow!!! Hard to believe he's the best kicker. No punter either.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Collaborating to get their stories straight. Scott g is in the closet weeping in a cold sweat.


Still weeping.........from laughter at you. 


LEGHORN said:


> UGA will not be leading again tonite, hate to say.



Oops.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Come on man.  Every time NC had momentum they caled something.  Some calls were real,  others was crap. The catch out of bounds was a catch,  Chubb ed Stepped out and they gave him 6? Every momentum NC would get,  the refs would throw a flag. My wife even said they are for GA ain't they



Only this would come from a Vowl


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs and a great big volsux on top!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Horns said:


> We need to open our kicking competition tomorrow!!! Hard to believe he's the best kicker. No punter either.



I can't believe how the kicking game seems to be such an afterthought to so many teams.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason the savior


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Horns said:


> Wassup yota, buck? How you like me now?



You got lucky against a decent team that lost to a team that's ranked behind Appy State. 

What I seen,  o line can't pass block,  defensive is suspect, especially against the pass. And have no passing game and a bad kicker. 3rd-4th in East behind Appy State


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

LOL at Nasty blaming it on the refs. They held all day long and it was very seldom called.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Eason was not the savior. Chubb was.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

Good game dawgs like I said national champs y'all are legit!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Chubb going to be wore out before he gets to the NFL. 20+ carries before the half. No wonder he broke against UT





BuckNasty83 said:


> Having fun watching 2 suck teams duke it out





BuckNasty83 said:


> What's up with the Ga kicker in the minion goggles





BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy would tear Ga a new one





BuckNasty83 said:


> That catch should have been challenged. Same thing with us against Appy and TD got overturned





BuckNasty83 said:


> Man IF Ga had a kicker they COULD have beat UNC





toyota4x4h said:


> Uga has no kicker they have poor discipline and are 1 dimensional gonna be a  long season and I done bought 3 uga Eason jerseys ugh





toyota4x4h said:


> Uga sucks something horrible. At least Mark richt won 10 games or more a year smh





BuckNasty83 said:


> Not to mention UNC sucks.  They lost to SC and played no one else in that weak ACC Coastal  division





BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby swapping qbs like it'll make the WRs get open lol





BuckNasty83 said:


> A Desperate Dawg. GL ain't doing nothing wrong.  Their WRs can't get no seperation. Poor Chaney looks like he needs 3 more cheeseburgers while he figures something out cause all he knows to do is throw bombs





BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall have never been there to be back.
> 
> And for the record.  We've never claimed to be back.  We just think we take the east.  Y'all are weak,  UF has no qb, SC sucks more than yall.  Missouri fell apart.
> 
> Heck yall are going to kill Chubb in this one





BuckNasty83 said:


> Thought Kirby would have tuition d playing like Bama?
> 
> Pimpin ain't ez without Saban roster





toyota4x4h said:


> Collaborating to get their stories straight. Scott g is in the closet weeping in a cold sweat.





toyota4x4h said:


> Uh oh we scored no stopping Eason now nc boys!!





toyota4x4h said:


> It's official now smart paid these refs off! Even if y'all "win" y'all really didn't "win"





BuckNasty83 said:


> Man Dawgs getting lucky now





toyota4x4h said:


> Yep can't deny without the bogus penalties y'all wouldn't have scored.





toyota4x4h said:


> To be fair the first pass int was a good call second wasn't. Then the ineligible receiver one was bogus.





toyota4x4h said:


> You won't see it obviously since your a fan but smart gives the game ball to refs.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow. Dawgs get this by luck





BuckNasty83 said:


> Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs





BuckNasty83 said:


> #RefsCheatForUGA





BuckNasty83 said:


> Come on man.  Every time NC had momentum they caled something.  Some calls were real,  others was crap. The catch out of bounds was a catch,  Chubb ed Stepped out and they gave him 6? Every momentum NC would get,  the refs would throw a flag. My wife even said they are for GA ain't they





BuckNasty83 said:


> You got lucky against a decent team that lost to a team that's ranked behind Appy State.
> 
> What I seen,  o line can't pass block,  defensive is suspect, especially against the pass. And have no passing game and a bad kicker. 3rd-4th in East behind Appy State





toyota4x4h said:


> Good game dawgs like I said national champs y'all are legit!



Rent free, fellas.  Rent free.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Eason was not the savior. Chubb was.



Chubb is Chubb: which he is great. Lambert couldn't move that O as well as Eason IMO. I guess we will look at stats to see.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

We don't have much of a passing game, but it will prolly get somewhat better. Don't like to see us depending on Chubb so much, but he cam thru. Bout as much as I could have hoped far. Still got a long way to go. We not by our self in that aspect, certainly not in the east.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good game dawgs like I said national champs y'all are legit!




Just not as legit as TN. From what I saw Thursday night I think y'all will go all the way. This TN team reminds me of the 98 team.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You got lucky against a decent team that lost to a team that's ranked behind Appy State.
> 
> What I seen,  o line can't pass block,  defensive is suspect, especially against the pass. And have no passing game and a bad kicker. 3rd-4th in East behind Appy State





Love watching you make excuses for TN. Tell us more how underrated that Sunbelt team was Thursday. 

UGA may have struggled a little, but still beat a ranked opponent.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

At least we did not get taken to OT by a team we should have beat by 40.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Well maybe the Dawgs will have a respectable ranking when we spank yall in a few weeks. 

Was a fun Game though. Kinda like watching 2 middle school girls scratch and pulling hair


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Just not as legit as TN. From what I saw Thursday night I think y'all will go all the way. This TN team reminds me of the 98 team.



Even right down to how close the first game was right?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well maybe the Dawgs will have a respectable ranking when we spank yall in a few weeks.
> 
> Was a fun Game though. Kinda like watching 2 middle school girls scratch and pulling hair



#volsstillbutthurtbyappst


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Even right down to how close the first game was right?



That's what I am saying. This UT team could run the table.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> That's what I am saying. This UT team could run the table.



We don't play Arkansas but maybe Trevor knight is upset Sadie Robertson broke up with him and he stumbles and fumbles in the 4th quarter!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Love watching you make excuses for TN. Tell us more how underrated that Sunbelt team was Thursday.
> 
> UGA may have struggled a little, but still beat a ranked opponent.


Oh,  now preseason rankings matter.  Who did UNC beat last year? Delaware? Duke? Wake Forest?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Was a fun Game though. Kinda like watching 2 middle school girls scratch and pulling hair



Troll troll trol your boat........

They were a 22 point favorite and had to beat App in OT on a fumble recovery. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  now preseason rankings matter.


According to you and 4x4 yeah. Just playing your game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Worst looking FG kicker I have seen at Georgia since the 60's.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Worst looking FG kicker I have seen at Georgia since the 60's.



Hoping that was just some first game jitters.  He looked terrible.


----------



## GA native (Sep 3, 2016)

Kirby Smart is 1-0

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  now preseason rankings matter.  Who did UNC beat last year? Delaware? Duke? Wake Forest?



And UT almost lost to APP state.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  now preseason rankings matter.  Who did UNC beat last year? Delaware? Duke? Wake Forest?



They played in the ACC champ game and almost beat Clemson...

Hey smart man... What did App State do????

Pathetic Vol!

Hype is over! UGA answered their call! You Vols havent!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UT almost lost to APP state.....



Pump the brakes Slayer! Just because they were ranked outside the top 40 doesn't mean they aren't a good team! They're way undervalued. Easily a top 15 team!


----------



## b rad (Sep 3, 2016)

He's better than walker


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Dumbest post of the thread winner right there.



Have u ever seen him post anything smart !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

antharper said:


> Have u ever seen him post anything smart !!!





Now that you mention it. ..... nope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2016)

Chubb had 222 yards... Hey Bucky... My size 12 wide might be a little musky at 1st.... That moldy taste will grow on you....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2016)

How Bout Them Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

We don't have to throw the ball when one back gets 222 yards. Something the volsux nation doesn't know about so far this year. If it's not broke don't fix it. The only thing that needs fixing is the place kicker until game 2 then 3 and so on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2016)

congrats dogs on the win. just gone done burying the old man. cant wait to get home and watch it. i recorded it. looks like chubb had a good game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh and Go Dawgs with a side of #volsux/butthurtvolnation


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats dogs on the win. just gone done burying the old man. cant wait to get home and watch it. i recorded it. looks like chubb had a good game.



Thx 6 sorry for your loss brother! Roll tide for you tonight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats dogs on the win. just gone done burying the old man. cant wait to get home and watch it. i recorded it. looks like chubb had a good game.



Bama just scored again!,,


----------



## Horns (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You got lucky against a decent team that lost to a team that's ranked behind Appy State.
> 
> What I seen,  o line can't pass block,  defensive is suspect, especially against the pass. And have no passing game and a bad kicker. 3rd-4th in East behind Appy State



Let's not talk luck. Your SEC east winning team should be 0-1.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Dawgs 1-0 VS ranked opponents.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Dawgs 1-0 VS ranked opponents.



Yes,  yes glamorise that ref won game

Pig in lipstick


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

#volsstillbutthurtbyappst


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  yes glamorise that ref won game
> 
> Pig in lipstick



Boy, you are crazier than a peach orchard boar, which ain't saying much for a volsux fan.  Refs took away points from an obvious fumble!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  yes glamorise that ref won game
> 
> Pig in lipstick



nasty. be honest. yall sucked it up against app state. bama will stomp a hole in yall this year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nasty. be honest. yall sucked it up against app state. bama will stomp a hole in yall this year.



Yes we did.  Who knows,  we have the same team,  yall couldn't last year.  What makes you think you will this year with guys who couldn't start over your last year's squad?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  yes glamorise that ref won game
> 
> Pig in lipstick



1-0 VS top 25 > 1-0 VS top 50.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Think UGA won the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Might not win another one but we won our first game without going to OT.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Boy, you are crazier than a peach orchard boar, which ain't saying much for a volsux fan.  Refs took away points from an obvious fumble!



I'm having fun with yall,  but in all honestly yall got lucky and for the most part, got outplayed. The refs actually were all over UNC to the point is was honestly suspect. The pass interference calls were correct and a couple others I can't remember,  but a lot of calls were questionable.

It was a good game.  And yes UNC is ranked,  but they aren't a great team either.  Everyone knows the best team in NC hails from Boone!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Everyone knows the best team in NC hails from Boone!



Yall gon feel dumb when Appy runs the table and gets a New Years 6 game! Ain't that right Bucky!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes we did.  Who knows,  we have the same team,  yall couldn't last year.  What makes you think you will this year with guys who couldn't start over your last year's squad?



guess you arent watching bama destroy and humiliate the no 20 team 52-6 with 10 min to go.


----------



## Horns (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm having fun with yall,  but in all honestly yall got lucky and for the most part, got outplayed. The refs actually were all over UNC to the point is was honestly suspect. The pass interference calls were correct and a couple others I can't remember,  but a lot of calls were questionable.
> 
> It was a good game.  And yes UNC is ranked,  but they aren't a great team either.  Everyone knows the best team in NC hails from Boone!



You didn't watch the same game that we did. Luck is when you fumble the ball and it gets recovered by your team in the end zone. Got outplayed? That team averaged 40.7 ppg last year, didn't lose much and we held them to 24 (actually 17 if you take off the ST score). We put up 33. Should have been 36. Outplayed is when you go to OT with an unranked team.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Horns said:


> You didn't watch the same game that we did. Luck is when you fumble the ball and it gets recovered by your team in the end zone. Got outplayed? That team averaged 40.7 ppg last year, didn't lose much and we held them to 24 (actually 17 if you take off the ST score). We put up 33. Should have been 36. Outplayed is when you go to OT with an unranked team.




Luck  also comes in the form of gifts.  The pretty much back to back pass interference calls,  the coach getting penalized, the catch out off bounds getting over tuned, Chubb running out of bounds before TD. The crazy safety.  All that lead to ya'll's comeback.  

Lucky,  not skill. 
If not for Chubb yall have nothing. And the way he got worked,  I'd be fearful of another injury. Dudes gone after this year if he don't mess himself up. 

No,  I don't wish injury on him. He's a great athlete. I enjoy watching him.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Luck  also comes in the form of gifts.  The pretty much back to back pass interference callsgood calls. DB was hanging on the receiver both times. Not luck.,  the coach getting penalizedcoaches are part of the game too. Bad coaching is equivalent to bad play. Again, not luck. , the catch out off bounds getting over tunedball hit the ground. Good call. Not luck. , Chubb running out of bounds before TDyoure so convinced. Yet no indisputable evidence. Even if he steps out on the 1/2 yard line there's still a 90% or better chance UGA still scored . The crazy safetyagain not luck. UGA defenders stayed home and made a great play.  All that lead to ya'll's comeback.



The only part you got right was all that lead to a comeback. Poor play and poor coaching. I.E.-better team with fewer mistakes won. 

All hail App State.


----------



## K80 (Sep 3, 2016)

All in all it was a great game to watch after spending the day on the dive field. 

UNC overall seemed more skilled.  UGA has a lot to work on.  UGA has heart.   Good to see passion on the sidelines. Eason/channey were brilliant going back a second time for a second time.   They couldn't have pulled that off with lambert.  The future looks bright.   Lambert makes for a great back up qb\closer as he can get get it done but most importantly doesn't turn the ball over/ make mistakes.  Offense runs another with Eason has his passing ability was respected. Eason lookked great for his first time on the big stage.   Glad to see Eason being made to earn the job instead of giving it to him. Coaching liked to be improved,  however,  Lambert looked just as he did last year proving it wasn't as much coaching as it was his predictability and his lack of the "it factor".  

Haters ruined this thread.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> guess you arent watching bama destroy and humiliate the no 20 team 52-6 with 10 min to go.



Nope...... that's because of luck too ya know.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm having fun with yall,  but in all honestly yall got lucky and for the most part, got outplayed. The refs actually were all over UNC to the point is was honestly suspect. The pass interference calls were correct and a couple others I can't remember,  but a lot of calls were questionable.
> 
> It was a good game.  And yes UNC is ranked,  but they aren't a great team either.  Everyone knows the best team in NC hails from Boone!



Total Offensive Yards: UGA - 474, UNC - 315
First Downs: UGA - 25, UNC - 16
Time of Possession: UGA - 38:07, UNC - 21:53
3rd down efficiency: UGA  - 50%, UNC - 38%
Final Score: UGA - 33. UNC - 24

You are gonna have trouble convincing folks that the team with over 50% more yardage and first downs got outplayed.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Total Offensive Yards: UGA - 474, UNC - 315
> First Downs: UGA - 25, UNC - 16
> Time of Possession: UGA - 38:07, UNC - 21:53
> 3rd down efficiency: UGA  - 50%, UNC - 38%
> ...


He's convinced. And that's all that matters.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2016)

Scott G said:


> He's convinced. And that's all that matters.



He's using Tennessee math.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Total Offensive Yards: UGA - 474, UNC - 315
> First Downs: UGA - 25, UNC - 16
> Time of Possession: UGA - 38:07, UNC - 21:53
> 3rd down efficiency: UGA  - 50%, UNC - 38%
> ...



I'm willing to bet 200+ of those yards came from Chubb. Penalties killed UNC. Other than that,  they looked to be the better team. 

We can all agree to disagree. Y'all are GA fans btw. Of course the Dawgs played better


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> guess you arent watching bama destroy and humiliate the no 20 team 52-6 with 10 min to go.



USC a top 25 team?  You don't say. ...

I didn't care to watch it.  I flipped over to it a few times just to check score. Everyone knew Bama had that. 

A Pete Carrol USC would have been fun to watch


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm willing to bet 200+ of those yards came from Chubb. Penalties killed UNC. Other than that,  they looked to be the better team.
> 
> We can all agree to disagree. Y'all are GA fans btw. Of course the Dawgs played better



Chubb is a beast, but when the rest of the team doesn't fulfill their blocking assignments, he gets stood up in the backfield like anyone else.  Herrien and Douglas averaged 8.4 and 7.7 yards per carry, respectively. You watch plenty of football so you know that it takes a team to run the ball well, not just a running back.

By the way, Trubisky had twice as many pass attempts but ended with 15% fewer passing yards than Lambert and Eason. 

So me posting game stats is just blind homerism?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Luck  also comes in the form of gifts.  The pretty much back to back pass interference calls,  the coach getting penalized, the catch out off bounds getting over tuned, Chubb running out of bounds before TD. The crazy safety.  All that lead to ya'll's comeback.
> 
> Lucky,  not skill.
> If not for Chubb yall have nothing. And the way he got worked,  I'd be fearful of another injury. Dudes gone after this year if he don't mess himself up.
> ...



Funny how you fail to mention that UGA only brought 4 on the D-line all night and were blowing up the front 7 on offense, giving the sucky tarheel QB on average of 2 seconds to get rid of the ball. 

That defense looked vaguely familiar (ROLL TIDE) and Kirby will hammer out the offense, with multiple weapons and options to use against much lesser teams than UNC, such as the sucky Vols. 

Don't worry, you'll have an opportunity to make up a whole new list of excuses of why you think the Vols were a better team after UGA puts an old fashion beat down on them. 

ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

go dawgs c


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We can all agree to disagree. Y'all are GA fans btw. Of course the Dawgs played better



And you are the most delusional fan on this board. You are still trying to make up from the most embarrassing game the "National Champs" of Knoxville played in their opener.. You guys should have lost to App State. You were outplayed and out coached. Quit being a troll and own the fact you are wrong! Ut is back as much as parachute pants and mullets! UGA's future looks bright while the Vols still remains muddy! Sucks to be a Vol and you know it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you are the most delusional fan on this board. You are still trying to make up from the most embarrassing game the "National Champs" of Knoxville played in their opener.. You guys should have lost to App State. You were outplayed and out coached. Quit being a troll and own the fact you are wrong! Ut is back as much as parachute pants and mullets! UGA's future looks bright while the Vols still remains muddy! Sucks to be a Vol and you know it!



Dude, now I've got to change cloths and get a hair cut!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga sucks something horrible. At least Mark richt won 10 games or more a year smh





freedog74 said:


> Tar Heels going to win this one!! Go Tar Heels!!





freedog74 said:


> Where is all the people saying that UNC would not win at?  UNC all the way!!





toyota4x4h said:


> It's official now smart paid these refs off! Even if y'all "win" y'all really didn't "win"





BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow. Dawgs get this by luck





BuckNasty83 said:


> Refs going to win this one for the Dawgs











GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!





Sorry Vols are just upset Kirby looked better is his debut than the Butch in his 4th year!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2016)

TN fans want to run their mouths about last year 
We lost Chubbs on first play and were still up 24-3 at halftime 
Can't explain the second half other than to say it won't happen under Kirby 
I can guarantee this team won't lay down 

Good morning and GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Luck  also comes in the form of gifts.  The pretty much back to back pass interference calls,  the coach getting penalized, the catch out off bounds getting over tuned, Chubb running out of bounds before TD. The crazy safety.  All that lead to ya'll's comeback.
> 
> Lucky,  not skill.
> If not for Chubb yall have nothing. And the way he got worked,  I'd be fearful of another injury. Dudes gone after this year if he don't mess himself up.
> ...



I think I defined luck to you earlier. Your no count team should have lost against an unranked team. You want to talk about no talent team, boy your qb stinks. App State's line gave you a 50 pound advantage per player and won the LOS all game. Seems your OL must not have talent either. That great RB combo that y'all have was stuffed most of the game. 
Your blind homerism is pathetic.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> I think I defined luck to you earlier. Your no count team should have lost against an unranked team. You want to talk about no talent team, boy your qb stinks. App State's line gave you a 50 pound advantage per player and won the LOS all game. Seems your OL must not have talent either. That great RB combo that y'all have was stuffed most of the game.
> Your blind homerism is pathetic.



Vols are pathetic, period!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

dogs will win the east.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs will win the east.



You forgot to sign back in as Slayer.


I'm shocked at how everyone is using UNC as a measuring stick for  UGAs success.  UNC is not that good.  The ACC is not that good, especially the coastal. Thanks to those penalties and 121st ranked rush defense,  Ga was able to come out with a W. A lot of work to do and a lot of areas of concern. Until yall play OM and US, I guess yall can celebrate ya'll's little victory. 



I know,  #volssuck, appy beat us

You know what's funny.  When UT is ranked 9th, rankings don't matter.  We beat 13th ranked NW, rankings are wrong

Yall beat a suck NC ranked at 22 and suddenly rankings matter in week 1.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

Buck still at it. I just assumed he was drunk last night. 

Nope. Just goofy.


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You forgot to sign back in as Slayer.
> 
> 
> I'm shocked at how everyone is using UNC as a measuring stick for  UGAs success.  UNC is not that good.  The ACC is not that good, especially the coastal. Thanks to those penalties and 121st ranked rush defense,  Ga was able to come out with a W. A lot of work to do and a lot of areas of concern. Until yall play OM and US, I guess yall can celebrate ya'll's little victory.
> ...



Kinda like using App State to show Tennessee's failure? Blah blah blah about penalties and 121 ranked defense. They stacked the box the whole game and we got nearly 300 yards on the ground. Say what you want but UNC played lightyears better than Tenn.

Here's a little something for ya...

http://www.espn.com/college-football/matchup?gameId=400868972

http://www.espn.com/college-football/matchup?gameId=400868977


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yall rushed for almost 300 yards against one of the worst rushing defenses in the nation with one of the best RBs in Dawg history? Did what you was supposed to


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall rushed for almost 300 yards against one of the worst rushing defenses in the nation with one of the best RBs in Dawg history? Did what you was supposed to



And the Dawgs would have stomped the Vols this week!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall rushed for almost 300 yards against one of the worst rushing defenses in the nation with one of the best RBs in Dawg history? Did what you was supposed to



But but but y'all are supposed to have the best RB combo in football. Right? Just admit it, y'all underperformed. We didn't.

The whole stat lines are there. App State won TOP as well. Not supposed to happen if you are going to win the SEC east.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

320 total yards vs unranked 

475 total yards vs ranked

At least 4x4 knew when to stop.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2016)

Buck give it a rest man. You are making yourself look just plain silly. It's the first dang week!!! Your team looked lost and just plain not good at all. UGA won but showed plenty of holes. But they did cover the spread plus a few. Did you really think Chaney was going to throw the ball a lot if he didn't have to? Chaney never went to plan B because he didn't have to. You ready to pull in to camp and show us how big your 10 pointer was last night if UGA lost but they didn't... So now reality has set in and it's a spike with gimp leg but if it was healthy you wouldn't have been able to kill it. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> But but but y'all are supposed to have the best RB combo in football. Right? Just admit it, y'all underperformed. We didn't.
> 
> The whole stat lines are there. App State won TOP as well. Not supposed to happen if you are going to win the SEC east.



I never said we didn't  underperforme. In fact,  I said we were lucky,  out played and out coached. And we do have one of the best rushing (trios) in the nation. 

Hurd had half as many yards on half as many rushes.  Kamara touched the ball 6 times,  I believe. They didn't run dobbs. We had a very bland, very boring offense.  Again,  we held back on purpose(scheme wise), and it almost cost us the game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

It's fun watching the Vol squirm....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> 320 total yards vs unranked
> 
> 475 total yards vs ranked
> 
> At least 4x4 knew when to stop.



Ok.... 475 yards against the 121st rushing defense pulling out everything yall had

Ours was middle school vanilla against the 11th ranked  rush defense


And their time of possession was part of their scheme. They let play clock go all the way down before they snap the ball

We run a hurry up that they countered with fake injuries 

We held them to 1 td after the half and the muffed punt set their first one up.  In reality,  holding a team to 13 points is a success.  Especially against their option offense very hard to stop and them guys were very fast. 

I actually had them scoring 20 on us,  so we did better than I thought we would there and we lost our star lb at beginning of game. 


Now our offense flopped due to keeping it vanilla. Had we run our true offense,  hopefully it would have looked better. We've even added new looks and packages. Y'all seen maybe 7 plays Thursday. 

We'll all know more about UT next week,  but I wouldn't bet on it looking like Thursday and I believe most of you know it was a fluke Thursday. 
I don't need nothing pointed out,  trust me


I will say our o line looked like crap and I expected it to be much more improved.  But we had to shuffle some guys around.  Not an excuse,  just a glaring weakness


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh lord he won't stop


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ok.... 475 yards against the 121st rushing defense pulling out everything yall had
> 
> Ours was middle school vanilla against the 11th ranked  rush defense
> 
> ...



You'd feel better if you rubbed sugar on your bottom and sat in an ant bed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Squirm away silly little Vol..


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 4, 2016)

Every time I see a post by buck, it's..... it's like watching an on purpose car crash in slow motion...driving off a cliff....very "Thelma and Louise"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Every time I see a post by buck, it's..... it's like watching an on purpose car crash in slow motion...driving off a cliff....very "Thelma and Louise"



It's like slamming your hand in the car door only to open it and shut it again.. And again... And again..

He wants so hard to believe that the Vols are back.. 

Why aren't any of the other Vols helping the boy out? 

Keep squirming Bucky...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> 320 total yards vs unranked
> 
> 475 total yards vs ranked
> 
> At least 4x4 knew when to stop.



You forgot 1 important factor there.  UGA had 25 more plays in regulation than UT.


Let's talk UF. The East champs barley slipped by Massachusetts. Who was 3-9 last year.

Arkansas wasn't very impressive against LA tech,  or Monroe,  or whoever they played. 

And y'all was not as great as your claiming against an ACC Coastal team.  It's weak and y'all know it.  That's the only reason NC is ranked is because they won that chump division,  which we all know could not play with half our league. The ACC is only carried by Clemson and FSU

Speaking of which,  Appy is rated higher than 6 teams in the SEC. That says a lot.  

And just for kicks.  NC gave up more points to Clemson than Appy did. 

NC lost to a 3-9 South Carolina for crying out loud and beat no one of significance.  They SUCK. Dawgs Suck


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

So lemme get this straight. UNC is a weak ACC Coastal team but App isn't a weak Sunbelt team?

I like that you love to tout App's "11th ranked rush D" while ignoring they accumulated those numbers playing teams like UL Monroe, Troy, GSU, UL Lafeyette, et al. Yeah, it's a cool stat to throw out there to justify #9 struggling to run the ball on them, but fact is that's a stat padded by playing in the Sunbelt. 

Just like last year when Georgia Southern took UGA to OT. They weren't that good, GA was just that bad. Likewise, I don't think App is that good. I think TN is that bad.

And you can claim that vanilla offense junk all you want, if Butch was in deep water and struggling to keep from going under and still kept it vanilla.......he's an even worse coach than I thought!

Lastly, UGA found a way to win. According to Booch, that's what GOOD teams do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You forgot 1 important factor there.  UGA had 25 more plays in regulation than UT.
> 
> 
> Let's talk UF. The East champs barley slipped by Massachusetts. Who was 3-9 last year.
> ...



Still going on about App state... Bless your heart..


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

It's time to throw the trash out.This is a UGa. Vs NC. thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> It's time to throw the trash out.This is a UGa. Vs NC.



Feels great to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Feels great to be a Georgia Bulldog!



Yes it does


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

I come back several hours later and poor ole buck tooth Bucky still making excuses. He knows deep in his heart that Tenn is not back. But he sure has a reason why Tenn and Booch suck.


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Feels great to be a Georgia Bulldog!



Indeed. A great day to be a Dawg


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> I come back several hours later and poor ole buck tooth Bucky still making excuses. He knows deep in his heart that Tenn is not back. But he sure has a reason why Tenn and Booch suck.


He needs to go fishing, check trail cameras, shoot his rifle,ride a bike or something so he can get his mind off the dawgs and stop obsessing so much


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

He'd probably check his trail cameras and see nothing but dawgs........hehe


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

He'd ride his bike and dawgs would be chasin him down the road


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Rent free, fellas.  Rent free.





#volsfanshaveacomplex

#volsfansarebutthurt


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So lemme get this straight. UNC is a weak ACC Coastal team but App isn't a weak Sunbelt team?
> 
> I like that you love to tout App's "11th ranked rush D" while ignoring they accumulated those numbers playing teams like UL Monroe, Troy, GSU, UL Lafeyette, et al. Yeah, it's a cool stat to throw out there to justify #9 struggling to run the ball on them, but fact is that's a stat padded by playing in the Sunbelt.
> 
> ...


UNC is weak. They lost to a bottom dwelling SEC 3-9 SC last year.  

You telling me the Coastal division is good?  Pick one team

The ACC is better than the Sun Belt as a whole, but when it comes down to it NC is not as good as they looked against yall and y'all are not as good as you think for beating them.

Insert a similar 1 deminsional team like LSU vs Wisky #2 rushing Defense and the Dawgs come out with an L more than likely. 


Sure we looked bad,  but if you couldn't see we didn't play Vanilla, your delusional.

We run read opton and get our runners outside. Not a pass heavy team,  but from common sense,  we looked to be trying to work on tha

Instead of the 1-2-3 punch of Hurd, Kamara and Dobbs, we ran it up the middle like I said before the game.  Butch is not scared to run the same play for a half to avoid humility. 

That was not our typical offense play calling.  I know this staff,  they want to show as less as possible for VT  next week.  That's a huge stage to play on with a ton of coverage and Butch wants to blow it up

Was it stupid?  Yes,  but hindsight is 20/20

Appy showed their #11 rush defense to be on par with its rankings because we can flat out run with the best of them aND we held Dobbs from doing what he does. Offense was dumbed down.  Very obvious.  I believe they wanted to build his confidence in the pass game. 

Yall want to be biased and I understand,  but Appy is not a pushover because they are in the sunbelt

Just like Memphis beating ole miss,  who beat Bama. Good teams play outside the power 5 also.  They just don't get the credit they deserve. Much like it used to be for Boise, who beat yall in 05?

NCs respect, if that's what you want to call it (22ranking) came solely on the recent success of FSU and Clemson doing well,  because NC has beaten NO ONE


I know this.  If UT beat NC, yall would be hollering cupcake. Heck Dooley beat them,  but a shady call messed it up,  I'm sure everyone remembers that bizarre call. 


It's week 1, teams are rusty,  our offense came out flat in a very predictable, vanilla offense.  Against a good defense and a team no one was excited to play


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> He needs to go fishing, check trail cameras, shoot his rifle,ride a bike or something so he can get his mind off the dawgs and stop obsessing so much



Just trying to keep ya'll's inflated heads down to earth


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go do something........dude


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Go do something........dude



I "do" from the time I get up,  til my head hits the pillow. Today, like other days,  this is my down time for the moment.  Looks like yours too.... Buddy


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go take a nap then


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just trying to keep ya'll's inflated heads down to earth



Pot meet kettle........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

App State will lose 5-6 games this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> UNC is weak. They lost to a bottom dwelling SEC 3-9 SC last year.
> 
> You telling me the Coastal division is good?  Pick one team
> 
> ...



this post by your reader/typist must have cost you a days pay. i did not read it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> App State will lose 5-6 games this year.



Not biting. It's an experienced team with 17 returning starters and battle tested against Clemson, UT, Miami next week. They are good  at what they do


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Go take a nap then



I need one,  but about to hit the Hiwasee up in the good ol state of Tennessee


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Stay out of there Buck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Stay out of there Buck.



Hopefully he'll get lost there!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

So in buck's world, since it took UGA overtime to beat GA southern last year UT would have only beat them by a field goal and GA tech would have gotten beat? And all of last year's teams are the same this year. 

 Just goes to show you beating UT and GT regularly is not good on your resume....


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hopefully he'll get lost there!



Maybe he gets tired of his cyberspace junky cowboy trollster lifestyle, decides to go off grid and lives the hermit lifestyle in a small cave.I saw this guy on tv that lives in a cave and only comes out to grub for food and whatnot, think he was a vol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Maybe he gets tired of his cyberspace junky cowboy trollster lifestyle, decides to go off grid and lives the hermit lifestyle in a small cave.I saw this guy on tv that lives in a cave and only comes out to grub for food and whatnot, think he was a vol



A graduate of UT!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

If anyone needs a good laugh, get on You Tube and search Uncle Lou. I think he could be Slayer's long lost brother. Man that is some funny stuff. Watch a few.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> If anyone needs a good laugh, get on You Tube and search Uncle Lou. I think he could be Slayer's long lost brother. Man that is some funny stuff. Watch a few.



Man,  if you think,  Slayer is funny,  then you must be the guy Fish Hawk was talking about


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> #volsfanshaveacomplex
> 
> #volsfansarebutthurt



#volsfanslooklikemicrocephalypatients


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Y'all leave Buck Rodgers alone! UT was playing vanilla!      

Son, App State was was punching UT in the mouth all night! It looked like an SEC team smacking a high school team around. Y'all got lucky, plain and simple! 

VANILLA!


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  if you think,  Slayer is funny,  then you must be the guy Fish Hawk was talking about



I take all of your comments with a grain of salt because all they are is excuses for why it's okay for Tennessee to suck. And for the record, they did. I'm talking about the kind of stink at a landfill.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all leave Buck Rodgers alone! UT was playing vanilla!
> 
> Son, App State was was punching UT in the mouth all night! It looked like an SEC team smacking a high school team around. Y'all got lucky, plain and simple!
> 
> VANILLA!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2016)

Horns said:


> I take all of your comments with a grain of salt because all they are is excuses for why it's okay for Tennessee to suck. And for the record, they did. I'm talking about the kind of stink at a landfill.



Horns, we know.  The thing is,  no one is really worried about it.  Besides it being embarrassing, no one will remember this game after next week. I can't blame yall for running this in the ground,  but we all know it was a fluke


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> no one will remember this game after next week.



Yep...... if they play like that again everyone will be remembering them getting beat by VT at Bristol instead.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Horns, we know.  The thing is,  no one is really worried about it.  Besides it being embarrassing, no one will remember this game after next week. I can't blame yall for running this in the ground,  but we all know it was a fluke



All I can say is prove everyone wrong next week and you prove this week was a fluke. Lose next week and all bets are off.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 5, 2016)

Why are Vegas odds only worthy when they are picking UT to win 10+ games, but when Vegas says that team is a 20 point favorite and barely win in OT, mum's the word?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Besides it being embarrassing, no one will remember this game after next week.



I won't let you forget it Vol!! 

App State!


----------

